# getting married and planning kids, wife to give up work?



## positivenote (14 Jan 2009)

Hi guys, sorry if this has been pposted but im looking at getting infor on certain finacial issues. We are getting married in a few months and kind of want kids soon afterwards. The wife to be works as a montessori teacher and earns what can only be described as minimum wage or not far off. im a teacher full time.  When we get married and have the first ked, fingers firmly crossed, what benifits would we be intitled to if my wofe was to give up work to stay at home? would see be able to claim the dole or is it only child welfare we would get. 

thanks in advance and once agin sorry moderators if its been gone through in detail before.


----------



## bren1916 (14 Jan 2009)

Depending on her PRSI paid over the years - your fiance would be entitled to Maternity Benefit of approx 220 per week.This lasts up to 5/6 months now - you should check out the DSFA website for details.
Child allowance of 165 monthly and the under 6 grant are applicable too.

Hope you don't teach English (spelling)


----------



## positivenote (14 Jan 2009)

whats the DFSA? spelling is an issue and always has been


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jan 2009)

DFSA


----------



## iggy (14 Jan 2009)

positivenote said:


> whats the DFSA? spelling is an issue and always has been


 
Dubai Financial Services Authority! .. obviously
These abbreviations always get me too.


----------



## positivenote (14 Jan 2009)

So the only benefit we will get if we have a child after getting married is the 166 child benefit and the 92 early childcare supplement a month? would my wife be entitled to claim the dole if she was staying at home looking after the child?


----------



## tallpaul (14 Jan 2009)

positivenote said:


> would my wife be entitled to claim the dole if she was staying at home looking after the child?


 
'Dole' is only available if a person is actively seeking work. She would hardly be doing that if she is giving up work to look after a child now is she??


----------



## positivenote (14 Jan 2009)

sorry if im appearing ignorant guys, its just that ive always worked even when in college as has my wife to be and we are pretty clueless when it comes to potential state benefits. From the replies posted we would basically  be entitled to children's allowance and thats it when we get married and have kids, and this will be the case whether we are married or not?


----------



## AnnieC (14 Jan 2009)

Hi positivenote,

If your wife decides to give up work she will not be entitled to any benefits as such as she is deemed as choosing to give up paid employment.  Depending on your combined household income if your wife chooses to stop working (i.e. your salary) you may be entitled to a medical card or Family Income Supplement but I have no direct experience of these so I can't help you with any detailed information on these, sorry.

Child Benefit and Early Childcare Supplement are paid monthly regardless of whether you will be a married couple or not.

HTH and best of luck with your decision


----------



## Yaffle (14 Jan 2009)

Once you're married your wife can assign her tax credits to you and some of her standard rate allowance saving you a lot of tax. You can also claim the carers allowance if she's not earning more than about €6k per year. Look at the www.revenue.ie site for more information.


----------



## AnnieC (14 Jan 2009)

Yaffle said:


> Once you're married your wife can assign her tax credits to you and some of her standard rate allowance saving you a lot of tax. You can also claim the carers allowance if she's not earning more than about €6k per year. Look at the www.revenue.ie site for more information.


 

Must start dropping hints to the cohabitant/father of my daughter so!!!


----------



## sadie (16 Jan 2009)

If your wife is let go (officially made redundant and they are not replacing her) from her job then she would be entitled to dole. Anyway you've plenty of time to find out about it, these kids have a habit of not appearing when you want them to, and vice versa.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jan 2009)

positivenote said:


> When we get married and have the first ked, fingers firmly crossed, what benifits would we be intitled to if my wofe was to give up work to stay at home?


 


sadie said:


> If your wife is let go (officially made redundant and they are not replacing her) from her job then she would be entitled to dole.


 
As his wife is not being made redundant but rather voluntarily giving up work to look after kid(s), there is no underlying entitlement to Jobseeker's payments. (i.e she is not jobseeking)


----------



## Tank (16 Feb 2009)

I have a similar question to below.   Both myself and my wife were let go from our jobs.   We are just married and want to start a family.   Am I entitled to claim benefits for both of us, as it is unrealistic that she will be able to get a job when she will have to pack it in in 5 months due to pregnancy and so on!  The tax credits would have been great, if I have a job!!!


----------



## irishlinks (16 Feb 2009)

positivenote said:


> Hi guys, sorry if this has been pposted but im looking at getting infor on certain finacial issues. We are getting married in a few months and kind of want kids soon afterwards. The wife to be works as a montessori teacher and earns what can only be described as minimum wage or not far off. im a teacher full time.  When we get married and have the first ked, fingers firmly crossed, what benifits would we be intitled to if my wofe was to give up work to stay at home? would see be able to claim the dole or is it only child welfare we would get.
> 
> thanks in advance and once agin sorry moderators if its been gone through in detail before.



Your wife to be will be able to get PRSI contributions paid if she leaves work to look after a child(ren)  - see http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ystem/social-insurance-prsi/homemakers_scheme
It says this is automatic if you claim child beneifit - but it would do no harm to register just in case their system doesn't work properly


----------



## TillyD (18 Feb 2009)

I'd wait to have the child/children before making any big decisions. For a lot of couples it's not as easy to get pregnant as you might think. If she wants to give up regardless well go for it but she shouldn't really give up her job just in case she might get pregnant... she might not either.


----------

